# Oyster Aquaculture



## JetSkiBrian (Jun 1, 2009)

About 7 years ago my neighbor Julian got me into Oyster Aquaculture. He has been raising oysters for a while and is a Master Oyster Gardener. We are both members of TOGA, Tidewater Oyster Gardeners Association, a non profit group that helps educate water front property owners and the public how to raise oysters through aquaculture.
We raise diploid oysters from spat in mesh bags in cages. Then when they get larger, just in cages, this helps keep predators such as crabs, birds and rays from getting them. Some people use floats but I find cages foul less and are easier to deal with. We also use shell bags to naturally recruit native oysters. 
Julian and I are fortunate to share the same piece of land and frame of mind.
Last year we completed our shoreline reef restoration project, it is over 2000 feet of shore. Several thousand bushels of shells were spread by us over five years. Julian also has several offshore reefs that he has created.
This has been a learning experience for both of us, it has also been rewarding watching the fruits of our labor grow.
I do this purely for ecological reasons. I enjoy sorting through the cages and seeing what critters are amongst the oysters. 
Yesterday I was sorting some of my cages, so I took some pictures. Some of my oysters are over five years old, it is neat to see the different shapes and sizes as they age.
This has been and continues to be my way of giving back to the Bay, I try to be a giver not just a taker of resources.
There are several groups out there doing these types of things, one of them is http://www.oystergardener.org/ I encourage you to try this if you live on the water or know someone that does.
Here are some pictures of my shore and oysters;


----------



## landlocked (Jun 10, 2001)

*You and Julian are to be commended.*

Hats off to ya's and keep up the good work:beer:


----------



## stripperonmypole (Oct 24, 2009)

i think growing anything is cool... but if you'll excuse my ignorance, could you explain why/how exactly this helps the bay?


----------



## stripperonmypole (Oct 24, 2009)

haa. nvm. i just looked at the link. 

also, yum.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Pretty work Brian, keep up the good work. Looks like a tasty hobby.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

AWESOME!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## FishyFingers (Oct 30, 2010)

I have a dumb question and maybe I missed it on the website. I have 2 friends that live on creeks but the issue is during low tide all the water runs out, its dry for maybe 4-5 hours. Can the small oysters survive this long dry?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Thanks for posting Brian



stripperonmypole said:


> i think growing anything is cool... but if you'll excuse my ignorance, could you explain why/how exactly this helps the bay?


Just so ya know oysters are good for the bay because they are filter feeders and help clean the water like menhaden do.


----------



## Aaron T (May 9, 2000)

this is pretty cool. My kids did a project for their school, I think with VIMS. They did the seedlings and came back to gather them for relocation near the end of the school year. My family has been on the Poquoson river for a long time and my grandaddy always talked about oystering in the river near his house. Now there are almost none and the grounds have been closed for harvesting ever since I can remember. I grew up fishing Ballards oyster grounds but never saw any evidence of live oysters anymore.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Thats a pretty awsome hobby! And it does nature a solid.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

eaglesfanguy said:


> Thats a pretty awsome hobby! And it does nature a solid.


Yep. Agreed.


----------

